# للشباب و الرجالة بس النساء و البنات يمتنعون !!



## loveinya (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اللا بالحق يا مشرفين المنتدى هو ليه فيه ركن حواء بس ؟ انتوا نسيتوا ادم ولا ايه ده حتى مش تمام دى مدام حواء هى اللى طلعتنا برة الجنه ياريت تفتكرونا و تعملوا مكان يلمنا بدل ما احنا متشحطاتين كده حرام عليكم 

على كل من يريد هذا المطلب الطلوع معى ف الظاهرة و اظهار ذلك ف المشاركة 
خيلك جرىء و شارك و ماتخافش البنات مش بيعضوا 
ماتقراش و تجرى !!


----------



## ميرنا (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*دانتا بتلعب مش فى عداد عمرك لا انتا تقريبا عمرك انتهى خلاص طبعا اللى دخلنى هنا الفضول بعيد عنك المهم والاهم انتا جاى تخربها يعنى وتهدى النفوس لا بقولك ايه ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم فى شويه مشرفين على ادمن اعداء المراه مش مستنين حد يخدم يعنى هما بيطلوعهم اه بس براحه واهدى يعم انتا خلى ايامك تعدى لحسن لو قلبو علينا نهارك هيبقى اسود وكحلى وغامق :ranting: *


----------



## بيترالخواجة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*انتا جاى تغير حال المنتدا عندك قسم الشببيات يا مان 
حط فية الى انتا عاوزة 
حواء خرجت ادم من الجنة فالادارة خافت عالينا وعزلتهم عننا وعملتلهم قسم خاص 
فهمت*​


----------



## loveinya (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اصلى يا بيتر الرد جامد اذا عايز تبعد حاجه عندك ماترميهاش اجررررررررررررررى لا تمام ​


----------



## loveinya (19 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ميرنا انا مش بتهدد و تانى حاجه انا بطلب اللجوء السياسى و الدينى عند المشرفين عشان تقريبا بنات حواء مش هيسيبونى و انتوا شايفين يا مشرفين البدايه ما بالكم بالنهاية ربنا يستر عليا 
انا اهلى عايزنى 
وتانى حاجة يا ميرنا انا حاسس ان الشباب كلهم هيدافعوا عنى و على فكرة انا شلت عداد عمرى من زمان و ركبت بدالو غاز طبيعى ​


----------



## loveinya (19 ديسمبر 2006)

فين الرجالة ف المنتدى ولا هم ماتوا ف الحرب زى ما بيقولوا ؟
:ranting:
​​


----------



## mrmr120 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بص دة منتدى الشبابيات بتعكوا
وركن حواء بتعنا
يعنى انتا ولد حط للولاد الى انتا عايزة فى منتدى 
شبابيات​


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *دانتا بتلعب مش فى عداد عمرك لا انتا تقريبا عمرك انتهى خلاص طبعا اللى دخلنى هنا الفضول بعيد عنك المهم والاهم انتا جاى تخربها يعنى وتهدى النفوس لا بقولك ايه ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم فى شويه مشرفين على ادمن اعداء المراه مش مستنين حد يخدم يعنى هما بيطلوعهم اه بس براحه واهدى يعم انتا خلى ايامك تعدى لحسن لو قلبو علينا نهارك هيبقى اسود وكحلى وغامق :ranting: *


 
الأدمن ....و عرفناه !
بس ( المشرفين مين ؟:smil12: ) .,
ممكن توضحي ؟


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

loveinya قال:


> يا ميرنا انا مش بتهدد و تانى حاجه انا بطلب اللجوء السياسى و الدينى عند المشرفين عشان تقريبا بنات حواء مش هيسيبونى و انتوا شايفين يا مشرفين البدايه ما بالكم بالنهاية ربنا يستر عليا
> 
> انا اهلى عايزنى
> وتانى حاجة يا ميرنا انا حاسس ان الشباب كلهم هيدافعوا عنى و على فكرة انا شلت عداد عمرى من زمان و ركبت بدالو غاز طبيعى ​


لا تخف طالما ( كوبتك مان في المنتدى ) !


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> بص دة منتدى الشبابيات بتعكوا
> 
> وركن حواء بتعنا
> يعنى انتا ولد حط للولاد الى انتا عايزة فى منتدى
> ...


كلام صحيح .
كل منتدى يناقش مواضيع متخصصه ( بالشباب أو بالبنات ) .
و الجميع ( بنات و شباب ) يشاركون بآرائهم .​


----------



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بيترالخواجة قال:


> *انتا جاى تغير حال المنتدا عندك قسم الشببيات يا مان
> حط فية الى انتا عاوزة
> حواء خرجت ادم من الجنة فالادارة خافت عالينا وعزلتهم عننا وعملتلهم قسم خاص
> فهمت*​





هههههههههههههههههه

حلوة


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> الأدمن ....و عرفناه !
> بس ( المشرفين مين ؟:smil12: ) .,
> ممكن توضحي ؟


*بص فى المرايه وانتا تعرفه* :ranting:


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *بص فى المرايه وانتا تعرفه* :ranting:


هو بيشبهني ؟
ممكن جدا !


----------



## ميرنا (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هو بيشبهني ؟
> ممكن جدا !


*يلماضه يربى لا مش شبه عدو المراه هو سعدتك* :ranting:


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ايدااااااااا دا كدا اعداء المراءة كترو قوى فى المنتدى يا بنات 
لالالالا الموضوع دا ميتسكتش عليه ابدا
مش حواء برضو اللى طلعت ادمن من الجنه
ونسيت تقول انها بطلعه من الدنيا كلها
المراءه والسطور:spor22: :t32: 
يابنى ابعد عن حواء خالص
ان كيدهن عظيما
انتو نسين ولا ايه يا شباب​


----------



## قلم حر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يلماضه يربى لا مش شبه عدو المراه هو سعدتك* :ranting:


ربنا يسامحك .:smil13: 
مش قادره على كوبتك ......بتتشطري على المسكين الضعيف:new2:  .


----------



## قلم حر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ايدااااااااا دا كدا اعداء المراءة كترو قوى فى المنتدى يا بنات
> 
> لالالالا الموضوع دا ميتسكتش عليه ابدا
> مش حواء برضو اللى طلعت ادمن من الجنه
> ...


أنا راضي برأيك ......سلفا !
هل أنا من أعداء المرأه ؟
عاوز جواب صريح جدا .


----------



## ميرنا (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ربنا يسامحك .:smil13:
> مش قادره على كوبتك ......بتتشطري على المسكين الضعيف:new2: .


 
*ايوه يعينى كلكم غلابه ومسكين ومش بتعرفو تردو حتى* :a82:


----------



## قلم حر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا;151074 قال:
			
		

> *ايوه يعينى كلكم غلابه ومسكين ومش بتعرفو تردو حتى* :a82:


شوفتي ازاي الحقيقه لازم تبان:yahoo: ؟
مش مشكله .......أنا مسامحك :smil12: !
خلاص اٍعتذارك العلني مقبول .....و بجد : أنا مسامحك :smil12: .
ربنا يوفقك و يخليكي دايما كده حقانيه و تعترفي بأخطائك :yaka: .


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> أنا راضي برأيك ......سلفا !
> هل أنا من أعداء المرأه ؟
> عاوز جواب صريح جدا .



انت عايز تحرجنى يعنى يا سمردلى
:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: 

لالالالا ياسمردلى انت مش عدو المراه
انت عدو التبرج والموضه البايخه

olling: :spor22: olling: :spor22: olling: :spor22:​


----------



## قلم حر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> انت عايز تحرجنى يعنى يا سمردلى
> 
> :smil13: :smil13: :smil13:​
> لالالالا ياسمردلى انت مش عدو المراه
> ...


أحرجك !
أكيد ....لأ 
لكن أنتي من أكثر البنات اللي تحاورو معايا و قرأو مداخلاتي .....و فهمو وجهة نظري !
و منهم :
مرمر 120
أرووجه .
فاديه .
و غيرهم !
لكن أنتي كونتي مشاركه في الموضوع .....و حبيت أطلب رأيك الصريح من أجل ( رد الشبهه :smil12:  )
لكي الشكر الجزيل .​


----------



## loveinya (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مش قادر اقول الا ميرسى موووووووت على المواجهه اللى اكتر من سخنه دى !!
و ميرسى لك يا سمردلى و يا كوبتيك و ميرسى لكم يا اجمل بنات مش ف المنتدى بس لا ف الدنيا كلها 
اتمنى تكونوا رايقين دايما 
ربنا يحفظكم 
​


----------



## christ my lord (22 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههه حلوة حكاية انا شلت عداد عمرى وركبت بدالوة غاز طبيعى طالما انت بتخاف كدة بتتكلم لية هههههههه عاوز تجيب الازى لنفسك وخلاص


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> شوفتي ازاي الحقيقه لازم تبان:yahoo: ؟
> مش مشكله .......أنا مسامحك :smil12: !
> خلاص اٍعتذارك العلني مقبول .....و بجد : أنا مسامحك :smil12: .
> ربنا يوفقك و يخليكي دايما كده حقانيه و تعترفي بأخطائك :yaka: .


*ينهارك المهبب اعتذار ايه معترفتش بحاجه :ranting: *
*وبطل تحول كلامى*:ranting:


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> أحرجك !
> أكيد ....لأ
> لكن أنتي من أكثر البنات اللي تحاورو معايا و قرأو مداخلاتي .....و فهمو وجهة نظري !
> و منهم :
> ...




محدش يقدر يقول عليك عدو المراه بعد القصيدة اللى كتبتها 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: ​


----------



## قلم حر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ينهارك المهبب اعتذار ايه معترفتش بحاجه :ranting: *
> *وبطل تحول كلامى*:ranting:


خلاص نسميه : تراجع عن الخطأ مع ندم كبير و تأنيب ضمير هائل ........و بس:smil12:  .


----------



## قلم حر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> محدش يقدر يقول عليك عدو المراه بعد القصيدة اللى كتبتها
> 
> 
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: ​


قوليلهم .
ربنا يعمر بيتك .


----------



## twety (26 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههه
الاعتراف بالحق فضيله
وكويس انها جت من واحد منكوا
طبعا يابنى فى ايه 
حوا خلاص استربعت على العرش
نشوفكوا على خير فى اى وقت نحبوا احنا 
مش قالوا كان زمان دلوقت بقى زا ومان
خلاص يا ادم سلام:yahoo:
باى باااااااااى


----------



## loveinya (1 يناير 2007)

ماشى يا تويتى براحتك !!!​


----------



## twety (2 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يالووووف:smil12: *

*كده اعتبر خلاص انك انضميت للحزب بتاعنا*

*هيييييييييييييييييه ادى تانى واحد *

*منتطرين البااااااااااقى  :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (2 يناير 2007)

loveinya انت  مش خايف على  عمرك  انت لسه بتقول  انطردنا من الجنه انت عاوز تنطرد من  الارض كمان  خاف على نفسك


----------



## nora46 (2 يناير 2007)

فين كوبتك الى انتم بتقولو علية داة  هو اصلا لا دخل و عبركوا و انتو بتشكروا على اية مشى فهمة :yahoo: 
و انت يا عم ادم ما عندك برنامج شبابيات يلموكوم بدل ما انتو مبعترين 
كدة انت شكلك مشى هطتلع من هنا سليم :t32:


----------



## loveinya (5 يناير 2007)

فين الرجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة يا رجاله
​


----------



## loveinya (5 يناير 2007)

يا كوبتك ماتشمتش فينل جنس حواء بليزززززززززززز شارك و وريهم دول مش سايبينا حرااااااااااااااااام
​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 يناير 2007)

Nardien Samaan قال:


> فين كوبتك الى انتم بتقولو علية داة هو اصلا لا دخل و عبركوا و انتو بتشكروا على اية مشى فهمة :yahoo:
> و انت يا عم ادم ما عندك برنامج شبابيات يلموكوم بدل ما انتو مبعترين
> كدة انت شكلك مشى هطتلع من هنا سليم :t32:


 
*يا بنت ملكيش دعوة اطلعي منها وهي تعمر *

*هما بس مبسوطين اننا كوبتك مان*

*علشان كدا فيه هتاف وتشجيع هههه*

*اطلعي منها بقي*

*:t32:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 يناير 2007)

loveinya قال:


> يا كوبتك ماتشمتش فينل جنس حواء بليزززززززززززز شارك و وريهم دول مش سايبينا حرااااااااااااااااام​


 
*يا عزيزي الموضوع مش مستاهل*

*هي حواء الاولي خرجتنا من الجنة *

*وبناتها اهوه بيحاول يسيطروا علي المنتدي*

*:t32: *

*طيب بالاذن اسيبك يا رجالة بقي *

*المنتدي امانة في رقبتكم *

*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (8 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههه*

*الجرى كل المرجله*

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههه*

*العمر مش بعزقة يا تويتي *

*وانا مش واثق اني فيه حد هيقف في ضهري*

*كل بيمتحن وانا اللي ها اخد الضرب لوحدي*

*:dntknw: *​


----------



## twety (8 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههههههه*
*قشطه يامان*
*مش قالوا كان زمان *
*دلوقت بقى زاوومان*
*خلاص حزب رجال الى الابد انهزم يارجاله*
*افرحوا يابنااااااات:yahoo: *


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *قشطه يامان*
> *مش قالوا كان زمان *
> *دلوقت بقى زاوومان*
> ...


 
*مين ده اللي ينهزم*

*:ranting: لا عاش ولا كان:ranting: *

*:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:*​


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*طب هدى نفسك بسleasantr *
*انا عارفه الحقيقه مرة:smil12: *
*بس نعمل ايه ده واقع ولازم تعشوه*
:yahoo: :yahoo: :ura1:


----------

